# Bird Downed



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe put the whammy on this young bird weighing in at 20 pounds 8.5 ounces, sporting a

10 1/8-inch heavy beard and spurs at 3/4inch. The load was Winchester's Long Beard XR, 3-inch of copper 5's at 41.7 yards.

A heavy storm is approaching so we wanted to get it done early and persuaded this guy to the decoy at 6:50 am. Broke camp and back home with the bird at 7:35am.

The beauty of it was that it was our first day out and Joe's only day off during the week. A good Tuesday, indeed.

Got some good video but it will take me some time to put the scenes together. I'll post it when finished.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice bird and congrats

for a young bird hes a beast


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tell Joe congrats ! and since you"re holding the call, I take it you called him in ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, Ed. Called him in with a special call given to me and signed by its inventor, Jim Moss: The Ringtone slate call.

A few hen calls and the bird was moving from the woods to our direction so all I did was run the camera. It was on a bee line to the cheap, rubber hen decoy that we've attached a couple real wing feathers to. Just one decoy.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats on the bird! Wish we had some where I am at here in East Texas.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice work Glen, big congrats to Joe, you're up!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job! Congrats to you fellas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on the call Glen, And a big congrats to Bullwinkle !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Couldn't have scripted a hunt any better.

A short video is in the process of being uploaded to Youtube and will be ready shortly.


----------

